

Anonymous hit Westboro Baptist Church over Sandy Hook picket plans - Jagat
http://www.salon.com/2012/12/16/anonymous_hit_westboro_baptist_church_over_sandy_hook_picket_plans/
Here's the leak<p>http://www.anonpaste.me/anonpaste2/index.php?65e2832b96b888e3#Uxqr8wrq3ljskOY76+ubZQvSmcEtYCbIfZBqWpaGcMI=
======
Jagat
Here's the leak

[http://www.anonpaste.me/anonpaste2/index.php?65e2832b96b888e...](http://www.anonpaste.me/anonpaste2/index.php?65e2832b96b888e3#Uxqr8wrq3ljskOY76+ubZQvSmcEtYCbIfZBqWpaGcMI=)

